# Trying to rescue one specific boy...



## tilli94

Hi guys fenghuang put a post up about bettas in a Walmart in New Jersey and among the pictures is a Dalmatian betta. My dream betta actually, so my question is can anyone here ship from New Jersey and is close to this store. I'm in Pennsylvania and can't go to New Jersey  but I don't want this boy to die. Soo, can anyone help . I'd pay cross of course. Thanks guys 

P.s. I hate putting money in their pockets too but to me the life of the fish is mo important.

View attachment 131337


----------



## Starfish1

What town is the Walmart in?


----------



## tilli94

Oh sorry it's in union New Jersey.


----------



## Starfish1

Ohhh that's about an hour away from me otherwise I would've gotten him for you. Anyone else close by? 

I'll keep my eye open and if I see any orange Dalmatians near me ill take a picture and let you know. They are really cool looking I had one from my Walmart a few years ago 

Actually that's him in my picture but you can't really see his spots there.. That was the first day I got him and he still looks kinda pink there but he turned a beautiful orange.


----------



## Fenghuang

The address is

900 Springfield Rd
Union, NJ 07083

Tilli94 really wants this guy, so, please, anyone?


----------



## MattsBettas

If I wasn't so far away...

Good luck!


----------



## tilli94

Thanks everyone fingers crossed. Called the Walmart on the off chance they would ship to my store but no luck


----------



## tilli94

Anyone know anyone in new jersey


----------



## peachii

This is the 3rd or 4th veil tale betta I have seen in Wal-mart that is this color with the spots. I've seen 3 boys (including this picture) and 1 girl so I'd guess one of the breeders who sends them the fish are breeding this color. I've seen all of them within the last 3 months or so in 3 different Wal-Marts.


----------



## Fenghuang

I've seen a couple in this area occasionally, but I think it depends on where you are. I don't think each Walmart gets fish from the same place.


----------



## tilli94

I've never seen one in person in my area so maybe the breeder in my area doesn't breed them. I've watched the bettas everywhere I go for years. Admittedly I've never really been to pet stores more than 2 hours away. But in my area there haven't been any. So if anyone has any or knows of any please let me know. I just really like the idea of saving this one. Feel terrible for all the fish in this situation but to see the betta of my dreams neglected is just terrible. Sorry for the run on post. I know you guys probably understand that feeling


----------



## tilli94

Does anyone know anyone on here from New Jersey close to union. I asked and they won't even ship to my house from the store. I told them I'd pay shipping charges but apparently they want these bettas to die in their store.


----------



## peachii

I checked tonight for you in our Wal-Mart, there was a full orange crowntail but no spotted ones.


----------



## tilli94

Thank you so ,ugh I appreciate it


----------



## peachii

have you tried posting on Craigslist and asking if anyone in that area would help you with it?


----------



## Fenghuang

I went back and got him!


----------



## tilli94

Yay!!! I'm so happy  I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Fenghuang

He didn't look too good. His fins were clamped and he was breathing way too heavily. But he still had enough energy to flare at the sight of another betta as I was moving his cup out from the back.


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, it's amazing he was still there! Feng, that was incredibly sweet of you to do!


----------



## peachii

Fenghuang said:


> I went back and got him!



YAY that's just so nice of you to do. For tili and the fishy! Who should be named Sherbert. He looks like homemade orange sherbert.


----------



## Fenghuang

Now, I have to figure out how to ship him... Without my parents finding out. He's technically an "illegal" trespasser right now. Or at least in my parents' eyes. xD Shhh, he doesn't exist.


----------



## Fenghuang

Your poor boy, tilli...


----------



## Deanna01

Feng, is there a little fish shop near you? They would probably know more about how to ship him than other places and might have the equipment to help you safely do so.


----------



## Fenghuang

Unfortunately not. Everything's on the highway and even though they are fairly close by car, they are too dangerous to walk to.


----------



## Fenghuang

Don't worry. It might take a little bit of innovation and planning, but I'll figure something out and get him home safe.


----------



## Deanna01

Feng, I know this may be hard to hear, and I don't know your parents, etc. However...I think you need to let them know about the situation. I unfortunately do not see any way of you being able to ship the betta without a) doing so through a little fish shop or trans-shipper who can handle the mailing or b) meeting up with a stranger.

I know we have a wonderful community here, Feng, but as a parent with a teenager, and as someone who grew up online, I can tell you that I would never, under any circumstances, want either of my children meeting up with someone they only knew from the internet, no matter how wonderful and well mannered and sweet that stranger seemed online. And as a mom, I worry about you, too, even if I don't know you. You seem a sweet and wonderful person, and I want you to keep safe practices.

I would hope--though of course I can't know--that if you told your parents this whole story, they would understand and help you find a way to ship the betta safely.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, Deanna. I am not upset by your words and I think it is very kind of you for worrying. However, I am probably not nearly as young as you think. I turn 19 in roughly five months and will be moving away in three. It is just for that, currently, I live under my parents' roof and they do not like the idea of all the pets I have already. They feel like I will end up leaving all my animals with them to take care of, which will not be the case. I just rather not confront the issue for the time being and have a little thing get blown out of proportional.

Yes, I am a bit of a bleeding heart for animals in need, but I am still a very cautious and reserved person. Trust me, you will not catch me meeting up with a stranger. I am researching the proper methods to ship this guy and will enlist my friends if I have to. The post office is actually right next to my school (I just never realized until recently).


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, Feng, I'm glad. Do forgive my fretting! I could tell you seemed very mature, but even younger teens can be sometimes. It's incredibly kind of you to rescue the little guy and help Tilli get her dream betta.


----------



## Fenghuang

I really am incredibly touched by your concern. It probably seems a little ridiculous that I have to go around sneaking pets. If only I went and got my driver's license two years ago, like I should have. xD


----------



## registereduser

Still, your parents shouldn't mind since this guy isn't staying.

It's so cool of you to do this both for the fish and for tilli!


----------



## Fenghuang

It is mostly the initial reaction. "You got _another_ fish?" They will overreact and rant and rave and then, they will calm down and accept it.

Also, they don't really understand the concept of just rescuing fish.


----------



## tilli94

I'm in the same boat fenghuang my families the same way. Fortunately my mom thinks fish are creepy (weird right?) so she never looks at my aquariums lol


----------



## tilli94

Fenghuang said:


> Your poor boy, tilli...



 my poor baby. Thank you thank you


----------



## Starfish1

There's a sticky in the the classifieds section all about shipping. 

That's so cool that you went back and got him!!!!


----------



## MoonShadow

Feng do you want me to send you some shipping bags? I have a TON! And I can walk you through the shipping process, I've done it enough times lol. With those levels in his water and how stressed he is I personally wouldn't suggest shipping him for at least 2 weeks! I don't know if you have a car but I'm about an hour and 45 min from the walmart address tilli posted, if you wanted I could meet you half way and take him, I have an empty 2 gallon and I could ship him when he's ready


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, Moonshadow, that is really nice of you to offer. Skye is sending me two shipping bags in the mail.

It is okay. I do not want you to have to go through the trouble since I am sure you are very busy and I will figure something out. I have him in my 1 gallon QT jar with a heater and thermostat and added some anarcharis for him to sleep in. He is eating well and has perked up considerately from yesterday. I told Tilli I want to hold him for at least a week to make sure he is well enough to ship, but if you think that he needs at least two weeks, then, I will give it two weeks.


----------



## Fishy Mom

I almost cried reading this thread. You all are so great...especially you Feng! I hope the little guy has a safe journey to his new home.

Oh & my parents used to be the same way about animals who just happen to magically show up at the house when I was young, lol. The problem was I had backing with siblings that are animal lovers too. So, after the initial freak out they would finally give in with all of our protests to keep any rescues.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, no! There's no need to cry, Fishy Mom! 

I do not really know what to make of everyone's reactions, to be honest. Based on all the comments in this thread, I think a lot of you would do the same thing if you lived closer and had the ability to.


----------



## tilli94

Thank you all so much for helping me. You have no idea how much I appreciate it. Glad he's with someone who can care for him til he can get here. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Fishy Mom

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, no! There's no need to cry, Fishy Mom!
> 
> I do not really know what to make of everyone's reactions, to be honest. Based on all the comments in this thread, I think a lot of you would do the same thing if you lived closer and had the ability to.


They were happy tears. I love reading happy things like this!


----------



## Fenghuang

Seeing threads like these from other people make me all warm and fuzzy inside too.

He really is a great looking fish. I think I'll be sad to see him go. xD But I know he'll be going to a loving owner, so I am really ecstatic at the same time.

Here he is today.


----------



## tilli94

Aaawww he's even cuter than I thought he was.  yay!!! I can't wait to get him home.


----------



## jesssan2442

aww he's a cutie!! any ideas on what you're gonna name him?


----------



## tilli94

Well my nephews idea is bubbles lol but I'm thinking no to that one. I just can't imagine calling him that.


----------



## tilli94

Maybe lucky as that was one of the original 15 puppies in the original 101 Dalmatians (my favorite movie as a kid). And also because I like to think he's a lucky boy :-D


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, he looks so much better and happier already!


----------



## Manisha

Great thread!! I can't wait to hear when he gets to his new home safely. This is a nice community of betta fish owners!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, everyone. I know he'll be happy when he finally goes home too. He is such a curious, active fish and deserves a proper tank. I would move him into Fang's old tank, but I don't want to stress him by moving him so soon.

I think one of his gill plates may be slightly bigger than the other. Seems to just be a physical thing... Nothing that will affect his life. I'll get a picture of him flaring for you to see, Tilli.


----------



## Skyewillow

He has such a cute face! Feng, you're awesome!


----------



## Fenghuang

Here's his gimpy gills. I think it gives him personality. Or maybe, it's not his gills, but his beard?


----------



## Fenghuang

He's the easiest fish to photograph. He hates my phone, but instead of being like other fish and swimming away, he swims towards it! I don't even need anything else to get him to flare.


----------



## Skyewillow

he's so ferocious!!!


----------



## Krys

Did you look here for how to mail bettas?
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=35196


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

If it makes you feel any better, most places will discount a clearly sickly/dying betta. I purchased a $13.00 betta for $1.00 a while ago and he's still alive thus far. -knock on wood- He was definitely on his death bed when I got him, though.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Also, that totally looks like a beard thing. I don't see it being an issue at all.


----------



## tilli94

Aaaww I just got home from work and saw these pictures. I'm dying to see him. Does he flare at everything lol? And his fins at already looking better. Thank you so much for saving him for me fenghuang. I'm so happy!!! By the morning everyone was tired of hearing about my new boy lol.


----------



## Fenghuang

Tilli, it's really nothing. I had the means to help, so I did. Nothing more. Just sit tight until he gets to your house. 

Took some proper pictures of him tonight. The silk plants are soaking in some hot water before I place them in.


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*so cute*

I hope he gets to you safely. Can you tell me if mine is a orange dalmation or a cellaphane.


----------



## Fenghuang

He looks like a orange dalmatian.


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*orange dalmation*

mine doesn,t have near as many spots thoug. But I love the silly boy anyway.


----------



## peachii

Wow, he is one seriously beautiful fish. I love his tail, it's so full and colorful.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

This thread is the most amazing thread ever. I love all of you in here. Lol.


----------



## lilyth88

This makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Fenghuang

Awww, I love you all of you guys too. <3

Pandoras and I want to start a formal rescue when we finally get our own place. SIP Fang and Scar, my little inspirations. Also, a thousand thanks to everyone here for their kind words and support.


----------



## lilyth88

You're a good egg Feng. Don't ever change


----------



## Fenghuang

I'll try not to. 

I just noticed he has a clean split in his tail. I know it's brand new because he does not have it in last night's pictures. I snapped a picture with my phone. I'm baffled. Don't know what he could have tore it on.


----------



## Kalari32

This is so heart-warming <3 Now its making me want a dalmatian ;D
I hope he heals, and gets home safely!


----------



## tilli94

And now for the naming. I'm terrible at this so I'm open to suggestions. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## peachii

Sherbert
Confetti

The Dalmations

Dipstick and Dotty are the parents.

1. Bubba
2. Seargent
3. Chew
4. Bones
5. Princess
6. Freckles
7. Eight ball
8. Orion
9. Full stop
10. Snip
11. Dotcom
12. Marbles
13. Sunspot
14. Nickels
15. Hotdog
16. Fetch
17. Cinders
18. Lollipop
19. Scout
20. Domino
21. Gobstopper
22. Squeaky
23. Buttons
24. Cotton ball
25. Tic
26. Tac
27. Toe
28. Junior
29. Jake
30. Speckles
31. Ears
32. Bob
33. Alameda
34. Nipper
35. Oddball
36. Tippy
37. Jersey
38. Twister
39. Badger
40. Skipper
41. Snowball
42. Ellipses
43. Pepper
44. Pinwheel
45. Jimmies
46. Buddy
47. Stripes
48. Ralph
49. Nugget
50. Fang
51. Windy
52. Chester
53. Smoky
54. Chief
55. Soho
56. Drifter
57. Rufus
58. Peeve
59. Moose
60. Cosmo
61. Grinder
62. Gideon
63. Snicker
64. Chance
65. Squirrel
66. Tug
67. Badges
68. Blunder
69. Little dipper
70. Zephyr
71. Chase
72. Bongo
73. Soccer
74. Sparky
75. Wags
76. Smudge
77. Bootsie
78. Bogey
79. Otto
80. Hydrant
81. Ashes
82. Typhoon
83. Snake eyes
84. Whirlwind
85. Bluster
86. Diggity
87. Scamper
88. Toffee
89. Gumball
90. Big dipper
91. Polka
92. Chocolate chip
93. Patches
94. Dab
95. Inky
96. Rorschach
97. Splatter
98. Fisher
99. Spindle
100. Flip
101. Cue ball
102. Checkers


----------



## Deanna01

He makes me think of a Creamsicle, but that's a dreadful name.  Maybe "Eams," for the middle of "Creamsicle"?


----------



## tilli94

Eams sounds pretty cool and one idea for him was lucky because in the original book (the 60's version) and the 90's version (the version I was in love with as a kid) both had a lucky. But it seems a little too cliche for me.


----------



## Kiara1125

Fenghuang said:


> Now, I have to figure out how to ship him... Without my parents finding out. He's technically an "illegal" trespasser right now. Or at least in my parents' eyes. xD Shhh, he doesn't exist.


I think I just died laughing ... xD xD


----------



## Fenghuang

My mom is on a crazy cleaning sprees, so she was in my room yesterday. She didn't even notice I had an extra tank. xD

Hmm... I'm awful with names... How about Kirin? It's a Chinese chimerical creature that brings prosperity and good fortune. It is normally a gentle creature, but if a good hearted person is threatened, it can sprout ferocious flames from its mouth to protect them. I don't know... The boy just reminds me of soft gold, so I think it fits.


----------



## tilli94

Aaawww I do like that one great story to it too.


----------



## Kiara1125

I name my fish Japanese names. Hachiko, Tanchi, Ōkami, Sakura, etc. I have a ton. xD I just named one of my new EE girls Naussicaä. I also had a HM blue marble named Daemon/Dæmon.


----------



## Skyewillow

Kiara1125 said:


> I name my fish Japanese names. Hachiko, Tanchi, Ōkami, Sakura, etc. I have a ton. xD I just named one of my new EE girls Naussicaä. I also had a HM blue marble named Daemon/Dæmon.


Those are all really cool names, Kiara!

Feng, I love the name Kirin!


----------



## crowntaillove3

#warm&fuzzy!!! LOL this is great, the way you guys came together like this! Especially Feng. *subscribes*


----------



## Skyewillow

Cuz Feng's the coolest! ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

No, Skye is.

'Cuz look who just sent him his ticket home?


----------



## Kiara1125

That's great, Feng!


----------



## Skyewillow

I know nothing of this "Skye" person you speak of! 
>_>
<_<
^_^


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL! Is he getting shipped today?


----------



## tilli94

Thank you skye and feng you guys are the best. He looks so happy in his tank and I love how he's checking out th letter Skye wrote lol.


----------



## Skyewillow

The "Best-ness" is all on Feng! I was just sharing some of the extra shipping materials Aemaki had shared with me. And the packaging information.

She is such a wonderful person for going back to rescue him for another person! I'm so proud to call her a friend! ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang

He's getting better everyday and should be ready to ship soon. Even though the weather's warm now, I think I'll pay the difference for express to get him to PA the next day when the time comes.


----------



## crowntaillove3

He is looking good!


----------



## DiiQue

Wow, one of the rare threads I read from start to finish.. Glad the little guy is in good hands! He definitely is a beauty!


----------



## Skyewillow

He looks great, Feng!


----------



## tilli94

Thank you feng he looks great I can't wait to meet him


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*Beautiful*

What a pretty little guy. Mine is simular, but doesn't have as many pretty spots.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Betta Bonnie? I have the plant in the pic! LOL


----------



## Betta Bonnie

he looks pretty in front of it.


----------



## crowntaillove3

He sure does!


----------



## amzingaly

I can't wait to see him go home! He's so lucky!


----------



## KohakuRiver

This guy totally reminds me of the little Dalmatian I saw at my LPS that I couldn't get because my parents wouldn't let me. I ranted about him in Betta Chat.


----------



## crowntaillove3

OMG when I go to Petco today I will be screaming my head off at my mom. They have the biggest selection of bettas... Mom said no more tanks. 
- . - I won't actually scream at her... I would be grounded for life!


----------



## peachii

We get to go to Knoxville Friday for the first time in about a month. I hope I don't fall in love with one but would love to find a yellow. I've seen so many pretty yellows the last few days that I really, really want a halfmoon, king or doubletail.


----------



## Skyewillow

peachii said:


> We get to go to Knoxville Friday for the first time in about a month. I hope I don't fall in love with one but would love to find a yellow. I've seen so many pretty yellows the last few days that I really, really want a halfmoon, king or doubletail.


Wishing you luck on finding one. It took us 2 years to find a yellow female, and we had to call in some friends in other states to help us look! lol

How's he doing today, Feng?


----------



## Fenghuang

He is good. I have a half day Thursday, so I'm considering shipping him out after school if he is up for it then. If I go with express, he wouldn't get stranded at the post office for the weekend, would he?


----------



## Skyewillow

no, if it's express, he should be there Friday. It says overnight


----------



## peachii

Skyewillow said:


> Wishing you luck on finding one. It took us 2 years to find a yellow female, and we had to call in some friends in other states to help us look! lol
> 
> How's he doing today, Feng?



I already have the prettiest yellow girl, found her at a local fish store. They always seem to have yellow girls but never any boys.


----------



## tilli94

Betta Bonnie said:


> What a pretty little guy. Mine is simular, but doesn't have as many pretty spots.


Oh he is absolutely gorgeous Bonnie


----------



## Skyewillow

peachii said:


> I already have the prettiest yellow girl, found her at a local fish store. They always seem to have yellow girls but never any boys.


Sorry, should've specified. Good luck finding your boy! It seems when you're looking for one specific color, they're nowhere to be found!

Aemaki ended up finding our girl a day before she drove up here to pick up the tank I had for her, and drop off our other girls! lol
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm wishing him a safe trip!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Me, too!


----------



## Fenghuang

Stupid me, I forgot and fed him last night and this morning, instead of fasting him like I should. >> Should I hold him over the weekend and ship out Monday? Moonshadow did suggest that I should give him a full two weeks to recoup just in case and it's only been ten days. 

I'm a nervous wreck about this. I have all the supplies and read up on the shipping process, but it's still scary.


----------



## Deanna01

Even Express is sometimes only guaranteed in two days instead of one. (It is to my zip, though I've always gotten it in one.)

If it were me, worrywart that I am, I would wait till Monday.


----------



## tilli94

Wel my thought is the shipping is only from about 6 hours away. I'm simply not able to travel so the shipping wouldn't be long right? I am excited to see him but don't let that stress you into shipping before you're comfortable. Better hes safe. :-D you're probably tired of hearing thanks so I won't say it but its implied


----------



## Fenghuang

Alright, I am definitely shipping him Monday then. I'll fast him over the weekend. He is doing great and the weather is nice and warm now, so he is ready to go.


----------



## Fenghuang

After water change...

He can't quite figure out how to get out of the cup lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, omg. He's like, "wut do I dooo!? Make it stahp!!! YOU! TAKING THE PICTURE. HELP ME."


----------



## Fenghuang

His face reminds me of Stewie for some reason. I'm imagining him swearing at me in his voice. xD

It took him a while to realize that he could just swim out lol.


----------



## Skyewillow

Feng, when I was trying to ship Dory, and I forgot to fast her, I stuck a sticky note on her tank saying "DO NOT FEED" lol

That picture is so freaking cute! He was glaring daggers at you!


----------



## crowntaillove3

He is very confused. Like, "Shmeur? What do I do now?" LOL


----------



## tilli94

Hehe he's so grumpy looking lol I love his angry face


----------



## Fenghuang

I think he's ready to go. I am going to prepare his box and swap out a little bit of the water tonight so he will have nice, clean water in his bag for the trip. Tilli, I'll PM you the shipping info after I drop him off at the post office. Hopefully, he will be swimming around in a tank at your house by the end up the week.


----------



## tilli94

Yay yay yay!!! Can't wait feng thank you thank you.


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*Safe trip*

I hope the little beauty gets home safe


----------



## Ickbeth

you should call your fish dip n dot, sushi or cream sickle best of luck that he gets there safley


----------



## Betta Bonnie

Have you got a name for him yet?


----------



## registereduser

:wave: safe trip lil' buddy!


----------



## crowntaillove3

registereduser said:


> :wave: safe trip lil' buddy!


LOL this made me laugh! I hope he has a safe trip!


----------



## Fenghuang

It rained really hard yesterday. But today, it's all sunshine and a clear blue sky, so I'm taking him to be shipped today.

He doesn't look happy.




























My sort of ghetto box... It is a lot sturdier than it looks. He has...one, two, thre...six layers between him and the outside.


----------



## tilli94

Lol he does look mad. I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Fenghuang

Hehe, but he always looks a little ticked off. xD And I really hope so too.


----------



## Betta Bonnie

Can't wait til I hear he's home safe.


----------



## tilli94

I love all his pictures I've been showing him to everyone lol. I call him my angry fish.


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh, have you come up with a name yet?


----------



## Fenghuang

So, I got him on express. The guy told me he will be there by 3 pm tomorrow.


----------



## Skyewillow

Good luck!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Now the wait begins... safe trip!


----------



## tilli94

Yay yay yay. I decided on Kirin, I liked the name and the story was really cool too. 
:-D


----------



## tilli94

He's here! He came early this morning while I was in the shower and my mom lost the slip surprisingly. I went down to pick him up and got him floating in the sorority flaring at everyone. :-D


----------



## Deanna01

YAY! I am sure we are all so happy he arrived safely!


----------



## Fenghuang

I am so glad he arrived safe and sound. I noticed he had been "Out for a delivery" since early this morning and was wondering why he wasn't there yet. Is he still angry? xD


----------



## tilli94

Lol yes he's such a grumpy boy. :-D it's so funny.
View attachment 148266

I put them in the little bowls because the bags almost suck in and squish them.


----------



## Skyewillow

YaaaaaY!!!!!


----------



## tilli94

View attachment 148274

My cat found him interesting too lol


----------



## Betta Bonnie

Glad he made it safe and sound.


----------



## Fenghuang

He's like, "Everything. I hate it." Lol.


----------



## tilli94

Omg that's exactly what he's like!


----------



## Fenghuang

My cat's the exact same way. xD


----------



## tilli94

She loves her fishes lol. She hates it when I pay attention to them though, she'd rather I look at her.


----------



## Fenghuang

Update on the "happy" fella? :S


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay!! I'm so happy he made it safe and sound!


----------



## Mar

Happy to hear he made it safely! This is such a cute story.



MattsBettas said:


> If I wasn't so far away...
> 
> Good luck!


LOL, this is late but made me laugh.


----------



## tilli94

*Update*

Here's kirin in his quarantine tank, was in the divided with my other boy but both flare nonstop at each other so for now he's in the qt tank til I can find something for him
View attachment 156785


----------



## Fenghuang

He is looking fabulous, Tilli!

It is normal for bettas to flare a lot for a week or two when first introduced to a divided tank. Most fish will eventually get used to the presence of the other(s) and stop. Placing more decor or plants near the divider will help block their view of each other.


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> He is looking fabulous, Tilli!
> 
> It is normal for bettas to flare a lot for a week or two when first introduced to a divided tank. Most fish will eventually get used to the presence of the other(s) and stop. Placing more decor or plants near the divider will help block their view of each other.


^Feng's right. They'll get bored of each other eventually.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I have two bettas each in separate tanks, but they are next to each other, so I just cut some paper so they can't see each other. I've heard of some people making a wall on the divider with some kind of moss... They probably will just get bored any way.


----------



## tilli94

Sorry I haven't been on to see this but thanks for the suggestions guys. In a few days I should be getting a little overtime (WooHoo!!!) so maybe I'll finally be able to invest in some plants the way I've been promising these poor guys for weeks. For now he's just hnging out in the little tank (3 gallon hex) flaring at the little bubbles lol. I swear I've never met a grumpier fish in my life!


----------



## Fenghuang

Do you think I can send plants in an envelope? I have some anarcharis stems and/or java fern I can give you.


----------



## Deanna01

LOL. Tilli, I just asked you about plants in the other thread. If you want to come out to me, I will give you some. I bought too many.


----------



## tilli94

Lol you guys are awesome! I've been attempting to save up for a loooonng time but I've kind of figured out that's a losing battle. Once I get my new light bulb this week (finally!! *happy dance*) then I can get plants for both tanks. after that finally talk to chard about getting some more females to round out the sorority. And then my master plan will be a success!!! :-D


----------

